# Manuales National, Rca, Texas, etc



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2018)

No pongo el link porque la intención es que quede para consulta en el Foro.
En primer lugar se trata de manuales de la ex National Semiconductor, hoy comprada por Texas, al principio se publicaban por la propia Texas, sobre material de National las hojas originales, pero conforme ha ido pasando el tiempo, han echo hojas nuevas y si bien Texas brinda un excelente soporte, hay más y mejor información en los manuales originales.
Por eso ya sea para consultar material obsoleto y saber como reemplazar y/o datos sobre material que aún tiene plena vigencia.
En primer lugar el manual de reguladores de voltaje.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> En primer lugar se trata de manuales de la ex National Semiconductor, hoy comprada por Texas, al principio se publicaban por la propia Texas, sobre material de National las hojas originales, pero conforme ha ido pasando el tiempo, han echo hojas nuevas y si bien Texas brinda un excelente soporte, hay más y mejor información en los manuales originales.
> Por eso ya sea para consultar material obsoleto y saber como reemplazar y/o datos sobre material que aún tiene plena vigencia.


Yo tengo los siguientes manuales originales de National Semiconductor:


General Purpose Linear Devices Handbook (1989) [Acá tengo todos los reguladores]
Data Acquisition Linear Devices Handbook (1989)
Circuitos Integrados CMOS Serie 4000-4500 (1984 - Edición en castellano)
Linear Applications Handbook (1986)
Quería compartir este último por que tiene aplicaciones muuuuy buenas, pero es un bardo escanearlo y compaginarlo. Si tenés acceso a este último manual, tratá de compartirlo, por que es muy util para todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2018)

*Linear Applications Handbook (1986)*

Bajan *todos* los *11* archivos a una carpeta, descomprimen el primero (NationalSemiconductorLinearApplicationsHandbook1994_abbyy.part001), se genera un archivo .PDF con el libro.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2018)

Bien Fogo, ese iva a subir pero mejor, el tuyo es algo  más nuevo, es excelente porque tiene todos los AN(Aplication Notes)publicados por National hasta ese momento, lo cual lo hace extremadamente útil a la hora de consultar ya que tiene material informativo de experiencia de la empresa que no se pueden encontrar en otro lugar.
Me alegra que se entendiera el concepto y continuen aportando, porque esto será muy ùtil para todos
Tiene más de 1200 páginas y todas pero todas son muy pero muy útiles

El siguiente es de Texas trae una enorme cantidad de dispositivos, muchos no son propios pero estan los datos de los productos según sus especificaciones y también los propios


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2018)

Tengo una importante cantidad de manuales, pero posee CopyRight


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 22, 2018)

Yo tengo estos cuatro, no son tan antiguos peero se puede aprovechar la info digital


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2018)

Continuando Aqui otra colección de AN de Linear Technology distribuidas en dos volumenes


----------



## pandacba (Ene 26, 2018)

Hoy traigo algo más actual de la mano de  Infineon

Son dos manuales diferentes


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2018)

Seguimos aportando manuales.
En este caso el 1980 NSC  Audio & Radio Handbook.
Bibliografia imprescindible, esta en dos partes


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2018)

Continuamos con el agregado de manuales a la colección
Transistores Sanken
También zeners de Motorola


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2018)

Mas manuales Motorola sobre tiristores y teoría y diseño

Este es el manual de datos de tiristores


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Si bien tiene su tiempo, este manual hay muchos transistores que todavia son de uso extendido


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

Continuando con los aportes, en este caso algo bien actual: transistores bipolares de potencia de Toshiba


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

Aquí otro manual de distintos tipos de transistores de toshiba, bibolares, para RF, Fet, y otros


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2018)

Apuntes de texas a la hora de hacer diseños


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2018)

Este es un magnífico manual, para estudiar y aprender más, tiene muchísima información, invito a leerlo, les aseguro que les sera de muchísima utilidad


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2018)

Aquí información importante para los que gustan diseño a muy buen nivel


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2018)

Para los que empiezan a trabajar con operacionales y aún para quienes ya los utilizan, una serie de tips muy pero muy importantes, hacen que este no deba faltar en la biblioteca de cada técnico


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2018)

Hoy sumamos un muy interesante libro que no tiene desperdicio a lo largo de sus 98 páginas
Su titulo "Zenerd Diodes and Voltage Regulators" by ITT de 1978.
Diran otro libro viejo para que me puede servir..........
En nuestros días ya no se hacen publicaciones como esta donde con mucha didáctica se explica que es dido zener, como esta constituido, como funciona en que y como se puede aplicar, con gráficos y dibujos que ayudan a clarificar aún más.
Hay formulas en la que se va mostrando todo lo necesario para entender cada paso y  las distintas aplicaciones con formulas muy simples para poder implementar en la práctica, tambien hace lo mismo con  los reguladores de voltaje, donde se pueden disipar las muchas dudas que generan estos dispositivos donde explica todo lo necesario y las forma s de aplicación práctica con las consabidas y necesarias fórmulas resueltas como en el cado de los zeners
Hacia el final del libro una fuente de laboratorio de 30V 2A  en la cual se aplico todos los conceptos vertidos en la obra.
Completada con las necesarias tablas, 
Es una obra para aprender y entender estos dispositivos, si bien esta en inglés, es fácil de entender.
Para los que reuyen del inglés pueden tomar el pdf y que el Babilon o el Babel fish se lo traduzca, estos traductores son muy superiores al de google


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Un paquete de información y aplicación de versátil TL494


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2018)

Continuando con los aportes, en esta ocasión una lista amplia de diodos zener en diferentes potencias y nomenclaturas.
No se trata de  un simple listado en el que esta el nombre y su tensión zener.
Son verdaderos documentos con información útil, con los datos que son necesarios para hacer un mejor aprovechamiento de estos versaátiles components, incluyen datos como la Iz, Zz, Vzmax y Vzmín entre otros

Más tarde se publicara, como se dan uso a esta información para destacar lo útil y necesaria para sacar el máximo provecho a los diodos zener ya sea los tradicionales, smd y también información de como marcan los fabricantes sus productos para poder entender mejor al saber interpretar la nomenclatura de los mismo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 27, 2018)

Seguimos ampliando la Biblioteca de "Foros de Electrónica"
En este caso dos libros recientemente publicador por TI, apenas el mes pasado.
Se encuadran en los llamados "Cookbook" con información consistente y ampliamente útil para quiere conocer un poco más, como para quién los utiliza a diario.
Se trata de Analog Engineer's Circuit Cookbook: Op Amps y Analog Engineers' Circuito Cookbook: ADCs
El primero sobre los amplificadores operacionales y el segundo sobre los Data Converter, tan utilizados hoy en dia.


Ésto no puede faltar en la biblioteca de ningún forista, incluso deberían imprimirlo, hay formulas datos de componentes como los valores standard de los componentes, características de pasivos, cálculos básicos para operacionales, y muchísimo más, resistencia de las pistas, la capacidad entre caras y mucho más.


----------



## reMixer (Jun 2, 2018)

Muchas gracias por el valioso material y darte el esfuerzo de escanearlo y / o compartirlo.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2018)

Otro muy interesante manual by ON Semi sobre TVS y Zeners


----------



## pandacba (Jul 25, 2018)

Un manual que hace rato quiero compartir, es de Motorola es el CMOS/NMOS Especial Funtion Data


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2018)

Este manual que agrego hoy, contiene información importante para quien quiere aprender electrónica de base, entender como funciona internamete un circuito lógico y no verlos como meras cajas negras
Les recomiendo leerlo encontrarn siempre algo que les será útil
Costo conseguirlo en pdf pero aquí esta, habla de circuitos básicos, un poco de teoría y ejemplos prácticos
Para el caso de los circuitos lógicos aquí viene bién un simulador, el que quiera hacer y probar en  una protoboard es altamente recomendable.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2018)

Todos conocemos los operacionales BI-Fet de las series TL06X, TL7X y TL08X
Lo que esta en este manual son los TLE207X que son un upgrade de los anteriores
Entre las ventajas con los anteriores estan 2Veces más ancho de banda y unas 3 veces mejor Slew Rate entre muchas otras mejoras


----------



## pandacba (Oct 16, 2018)

Traigo un nuevo manual de un fabricante que seguro conoce, productos discretos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 19, 2018)

Continuamo con el aporte IC reguladores by Sanken


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2019)

Continuando con la publicación de libros y manuales que no deben faltar en la biblioteca de ningún técnico ni aficionado.
De la firma Recom, toda una nueva gama de reguladores





Altamente recomendable la lectura para estar al día con los nuevos productos que van apareciendo en el mercado.


----------



## bluescooker (Ene 7, 2019)

Estimados,

Primero que nada les deseo un muy exitoso año 2019.

lLs adjunto el manual de semiconductores de Motorola de 1994 en 7 partes.
Espero le sea útil a mas de alguno.

También adjunto estos manuales de International Rectifier no los he visto en el foro, independiente de eso,
si ya están, solicito al moderador tenga a bien eliminarlos para no almacenar cosas duplicadas en el foro.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 8, 2019)

Anexo catalogo de la firma RICOH con muchos productos e importante información sobre ellos.
Son una amplia línea de reguladores para cubrir una amplia variedad de necesidades, con notas de aplicación incluidas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2019)

No me confirmaste lo del mensaje 36 . . .


----------



## bluescooker (Ene 8, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Bien Fogo, ese iva a subir pero mejor, el tuyo es algo  más nuevo, es excelente porque tiene todos los AN(Aplication Notes)publicados por National hasta ese momento, lo cual lo hace extremadamente útil a la hora de consultar ya que tiene material informativo de experiencia de la empresa que no se pueden encontrar en otro lugar.
> Me alegra que se entendiera el concepto y continuen aportando, porque esto será muy ùtil para todos
> Tiene más de 1200 páginas y todas pero todas son muy pero muy útiles
> 
> El siguiente es de Texas trae una enorme cantidad de dispositivos, muchos no son propios pero estan los datos de los productos según sus especificaciones y también los propios



Hola Pandacba, sólo quería indicar que para evitar subir tantos archivos, cuando los comprimas elije un tamaño de 8MB para cada parte, según lo que pude comprobar cuando subí el manual de la Motorola.
Un abrazo.


----------

